

Show HN: Our data-driven newborn - thecodemonkey
https://github.com/MiniCodeMonkey/Sophie-Tracker-3000

======
alexvay
This is brilliant. Very nicely done! I can totally see this grow into hacker-
oriented spin-off of patientslikeme.com... parentslikeme.com?

~~~
thecodemonkey
That actually sounds like an awesome idea!

~~~
alexvay
I think I am going to start playing with that idea. Or join you, if you're
into it. I would love to be part of such a non-profit. My wife, a doctor, was
very excited at the research use-cases this could help her with.

------
SeanLuke
> Average 18 Diapers a day

Wait, what?

Our twins, at their peak, never exceeded 26 diapers a day combined.

~~~
thecodemonkey
What can I say? I guess she's a pretty crappy baby :)

Joking aside, this is exactly why we're interested in publishing these stats.
Being able to compare and analyze numbers side-by-side is awesome.

What kind of tools did you use for tracking? (if any)

~~~
SeanLuke
Manual tracking. I was the bottle-washer and diaper-disposer.

At 18 diapers a day, your poopmonster is going through diapers at twice the
rate that she is likely feeding (8-9 times a day). Very high?

------
thecodemonkey
We started out with one of those baby logger apps for iOS, and then things
kinda went out of hand.

------
tudborg
This makes me wanna have a baby!

